# A dumb question...but I need help!



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay well I am getting ready to order some custom transfers and going by the stock transfers I have ordered in the past.... My question is:

Are all transfers plastisol transfers or are there different types of plastisol? Dumb question...I know. 

But the reason I ask is that, I was under the impression that all the stock transfers I ordered were plastisol, but after pressing through different transfer designs....some feel like they were made from "silly string" melted on release paper, some feel like craft paint, and yet others release real easy and feel a bit rubbery or vinyl like (almost like vinyl jersey numbers) but not as thick. I really like the last one I described as it releases the best and looks the nicest.

Can someone please tell me if by my desription, they know what type of transfer the last one is?? I do know that the transfers I am describing are usually 2 or more color designs with one color being on top of the other....like shadowed jersey numbers (if this helps at all) 

I am just trying to know what material to ask for when I call to get my transfers made. 

Thanks guys


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

There are diffrent types. There is cold peel, hot split, and you can get them both for darks which they will cover the entire transfer with white. 

I personally prefer hot split. They are soft although the ones for darks are slightly thicker.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

The transfers I have purchased are either Hot peel (390-400 peel immediately) or Warm peel (375-385 wait 4-5 seconds to peel). 

I have never seen a cold peel or hot split. What is the difference?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The hot peel are hot split. There are diffrent brands of plastisol. I makemy own and have use international coatings and Union with similar results.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Robert. Custom transfers and stock transfers are made very similar. The feel,or 'hand', is usually determined by the number of colors. I suggest asking for samples from the supplier.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Not all stock transfers are plastisol. There are other methods like Litho.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as I know litho transfers are also made with plastisol....


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

SHORTDOG said:


> Are all transfers plastisol transfers or are there different types of plastisol? Dumb question...I know.
> 
> I really like the last one I described as it releases the best and looks the nicest.
> 
> ...


 Why would you consider your question "dumb"? If someone asked you the same or similar question would you think it was "dumb"? If so, why?

If you don't know, then you don't know, so you ask.

Going by your description, the last one sounds like it may be warm peel because of the ease of release and your description of the subsequent feel. BUT there are factors like the type of inks actually used and the type of carrier the inks are printed on and the color and type of material the transfer is applied to.

Just ask where ever you're getting transfers. Give as much detail about what material, number of colors, the type of feel you want etc. And don't be timid about asking plenty of questions until you're comfortable with what you need to know. If whomever you speak with is short, seems annoyed or sparse with info, move on. There are plenty of places to get transfers. And ask for samples.

And I'll tell you to follow provided directions exactly with whatever type(s) you get. 
I had some opaque digital transfers done. They called for pre-heating the substrate for a few seconds, pressing the transfer for a few more, removing the carrier then post pressing. I thought I'd skip a step. Wrong move. The instructions provided are for a reason 

And lastly, don't preface your questions with saying they're "dumb"


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

royster13 said:


> As far as I know litho transfers are also made with plastisol....


You are correct, at least all the litho transfers I've seen.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

TYGERON said:


> Why would you consider your question "dumb"?
> 
> And lastly, don't preface your questions with saying they're "dumb"


 I just thought it sounded like a dumb question because I was under the impression that plastisol transfers were plastisol and that they were all the same....now I know better, so I guess you are right, no question is a dumb question and we can all learn something from someone else at anytime. 

I'll remember that...Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

royster13 said:


> As far as I know litho transfers are also made with plastisol....





sben763 said:


> You are correct, at least all the litho transfers I've seen.


Lithos are printed on an offset press, 4/0, onto a vinyl-like backer or coated with a clear or white plastisol but the image itself is not plastisol ink. Minimum runs are typically in the thousands. 

http://www.sericol.co.uk/ff/pi_sheets/piFORweb23_5_00/Litho.pdf
Union Ink - Lithotrans Litho Ink


----------

